# Sasuke has Perfect Susanoo with wings



## adeshina365 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

I expected this


----------



## gaiver (May 14, 2014)

that's a perfect susanoo. it has wings, like many have speculated due to sasuke's curse seal wings. nicely done. it looks great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

The coolest Perfect Susanoo in history.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

seems like Endra's susanoo.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Yea he achieved a perfect Susanoo and can use it with his Rinnegan eye so it seems.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

Prefer Sauce's PS way over Madara's.


----------



## Shanks (May 14, 2014)

Wow, interesting. Maybe they will move the fighting to the moon and start blasting up metoers and other moons then.


----------



## Bonly (May 14, 2014)

The PS's new face is a nice touch and so is the wings, best Susanoo so far. Kishi dun did good in this area


----------



## shyakugaun (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke's Susano is sooo fucking badassed

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

woah love it so much


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

Genuinely surprised Sauce is the first to whip out the Chakra mechas.

Very impressive.


----------



## Fiiction (May 14, 2014)

Best PS. I love madara but come on. This is dope.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 14, 2014)

Coolest Susanoo Ever. I always wanted the susanoo with wings


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

Well at least Kishi did tno disappoint with this one


----------



## ScottofFury (May 14, 2014)

Madara could make a better one if he wanted.


----------



## Cord (May 14, 2014)

Jumping into the bandwagon to say that I like it too. . . . Very much.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

imagine this beast in an all out fight


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

It represents a Tengu and now Sasuke can fly with it.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 14, 2014)

Its is beautiful!!!  (waiting for a better scan to fangasm even more)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

Now imagine kurama wearing that


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)

Cutting down CT like a boss. Little brother has made me proud.:ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2014)

I love it!  I want to celebrate this success.


----------



## Krippy (May 14, 2014)

That shit was badass.


----------



## Shanks (May 14, 2014)

Lol. I was never a sasuke fan, but yes, I have to admit this is cool.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

That thing looks even more badass than Madara's.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 14, 2014)

A flying Perfect Susano [Gundam/MegaZord/Transformer] lawd kishi what have you done


----------



## StickaStick (May 14, 2014)

Cool shit although you wonder how the knowledge to use it immediately becomes ingrained in the user's brain.


----------



## Annabella (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That thing looks even more badass than Madara's.


was hoping for this for a long time,  it looks so epic.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 14, 2014)

So Sasuke will have the Wing Zero in his gundam battle with Naruto


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 14, 2014)

Holy damn that was cool


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2014)

The Format said:


> Cool shit although you wonder how the knowledge to use it immediately becomes ingrained in the user's brain.



it magic ,Kishi doesn't have to explain shit!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> A flying Perfect Susano [Gundam/MegaZord/Transformer] lawd kishi what have you done



Something beautifully glorious. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Now imagine kurama wearing that



Then Sasuke and Naruto could fly all over the world raining bijuu dama on every city.

Like evil Santa Claus.


----------



## Mione (May 14, 2014)

This was a great page. My favorite part in the chapter.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

Seriously just imagine kyuusanoo now with wings, I want that now, holy ship! Granted I expected curse seal wings earlier but, wings are wings,

Maybe one gains PS once their Susan combined with kurama at least once? Or got the rinnegan...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!! That susanoo looks badass as fuck. WAY better than Madara's.


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)

Too bad no Enton blades.


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

it explains how madara arrived like a missile in the battlefield


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

it also has 4 horns. Its important to point out because Indra's only had 2, might mean something

(the only char who seems to have 4 "horns" so far is rikudou himself)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Too bad no Enton blades.



Raining black inextinguishable fire is what they DON'T want to do...

Besides Madara said amaterasu sucks


----------



## Arthas (May 14, 2014)

Very Very Cool Susanoo. 

but I do have criticisms:

- One I would have wished for an actual one page spread for when Sasuke activated it. Right now winged Susanoo is cool, Poor and small picture/image of Susanoo is not cool.

- Where are the Enton Blades ? Heck where is the Bow and Arrow so he can snipe Madara?


----------



## Laz'rus (May 14, 2014)

gaiver said:


> that's a perfect susanoo. it has wings, like many have speculated* due to sasuke's curse seal wings. nicely done. it looks great*.



Curse Seal is not supplementing that Susanoo. Its how Dai Tengu kami-state Susanoo is meant to look.


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke is the swag king.


----------



## eurytus (May 14, 2014)

Arthas said:


> Very Very Cool Susanoo.
> 
> but I do have criticisms:
> 
> ...



maybe it's not final form? or more likely Kishi hasn't finished the detail design yet and it's already deadline xD


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2014)

now all i need is for him to compress that susano'o armor around his body and _...SPADOOSH!_ 

all over my keyboard!


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2014)

it's as if his old susanoo and hawk fused or had a child that took on the abilities of both. I (knockout) approve


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2014)

Was Naruto calling Sasuke a bastard?  

Only the readers know he was trying to beat Madara to the 3rd eye and not abandoning his team the ground forces.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

he needs to make it a body armor...come on kishi


if it will turn into a sky battle next chapter, he might compress it


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Was Naruto calling Sasuke a bastard?
> 
> Only the readers know he was trying to beat Madara to the 3rd eye and not abandoning his team the ground forces.



No he is talking to the Limbo Madaras


----------



## Paper flowers (May 14, 2014)

It was cool!! I want to see Naruto Juubi Mode,,

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

That's actually quite funny, naruto fighting thin air xD


----------



## Sieves (May 14, 2014)

its beautiful


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> That's actually quite funny, naruto fighting thin air xD



hence Kakashi's "..."

all that scene needed was the traditional Japanese sweat drop for full comedic effect.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Yeah madara just got dethroned for now in the PS department...i have been impressed with sasuke ever since he showed up actually .

Badass PS is badass.


----------



## Lord Aizen (May 14, 2014)

It's pretty cool how it has devilish wings and I like the new design


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Yeah madara just got dethroned for now in the PS department...i have been impressed with sasuke ever since he showed up actually .
> 
> Badass PS is badass.





its a tengu. they all have wings including madara's as you can see. how do u explain his arrival like a missile to the battlefield? "he flew somehow" like some ppl predicted


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

Maybe if madaras PS flapped its second pair of arms really hard....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

In looks t-bag i am talking about looks too not just revelations(predicted or not).

Sasuke's face and wings looks more demonic than madara's which is a theme with sasuke's susanoo. Madara's arm wings do not compare to sasuke's current wings. 

Don't worry i am sure madara got a upgraded susanoo too to compete.


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

bro they're the same shit lol


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

ℜai said:


>



Where did you get...... Link me.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

*SASUKE'S PERFECT SUSANO-o HAS WNGS!!!*

SWEET BABY JESUS. Dat meteor buster


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

ℜai said:


>


wah, it looks even better


----------



## Fiona (May 14, 2014)

ITT ermahgerd sersaner werth werngs  

Its just Sasukes personal version of a Susanoo

Its to be expected, no need to completely blow it out of proportion


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 14, 2014)

having a PS is like Facebook: it's old news.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed. Don't see why people are so hyped. We've seen it before.



Never seen that shit fly though muahahahha. Also i didnt see a the thread that has the same name. First read hypes hahahahahaa


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

they dont pay attention or they read real bad quality scans


----------



## Lord Aizen (May 14, 2014)

Wait till he busts out the enton sasunoo swords that'll be crazy


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Where did you get...... Link me.


----------



## fakkiha (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke: Who the hell do you think I am???


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Madara's has wings as well, but it's nice that he's got PS and if you add his unique teleportation power, he should be invincible.Now imagine if he'll actually get a second Rinnegan eye later on and achieve full power.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara's has wings as well, but it's nice that he's got PS and if you add his unique teleportation power, he should be invincible.Now imagine if he'll actually get a second Rinnegan eye later on and achieve full power.



I still think Sasuke One-eyed Rinnegan is moving to the fore head as a Rinne Sage Mark with the same tomoes. Then his eyes will turn Mangekyo. Then it will be Madara with his Rinnegan and one eyed rinnegan vs Sasuke and his mangekyo with the one eyed rinnegan


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 14, 2014)

Why do all susanoo's have ussops nose?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Why do all susanoo's have ussops nose?


they are tengus


----------



## Chaelius (May 14, 2014)

The horns remind me of the White Walker King.


----------



## eurytus (May 14, 2014)

the difference between the quality of the scans is huge....


----------



## ARGUS (May 14, 2014)

the susanoo has a very good design,, though to me it seems that he was able to make it this large and versatile due to the rinnegan, and hagoromos power,,,
-i wonder how powerful is indras gigantic susanoo


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2014)

Too bad it's difficult to see in that panel.


----------



## CA182 (May 14, 2014)

I would like to point out his Susanoo now has the symbols for Ninshuu on it. 

My theory is slowly becoming more likely.


----------



## Phemt (May 14, 2014)

ishuhui:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

looking at the scans, it actually has the same winged hands like Madaras one.
the hands are there.
he has a different head compared to Madaras.


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2014)

Chinese scan fucked up?


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

Im still hoping for condensed Susano-o chakra. Now he can make mini wings to fly.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2014)

Reminds me of the power ranger movie's megazord for some reason


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 14, 2014)

big whoop, Madara's PS has wings. It's not news.


----------



## SaiST (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if that's really how it looked _"originally"_... Pretty sloppy looking, if that's the case.

I can at least tell from the Chinese scanslation that those holes around the mouth are present on the first page as well, prior to the stabilized tengu cloak.


----------



## conradoserpa (May 14, 2014)

It's beautiful.

Can't wait for Tenten to save the day


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2014)

Fcking ninja'd lmao


----------



## eurytus (May 14, 2014)

so there's some diamond shape thingy on the forehead of his susanoo which is sort of the cockpit


----------



## PainHyuuga (May 14, 2014)

Its Voltron chopping up meteorites in space


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2014)

It needs Jetpacks. Wings are oldschool.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

It's kind of crazy how that thing can move that fast despite the sheer size of it.


----------



## Fiiction (May 14, 2014)

Madara's PS has wings he just never needed use for them. Sasuke does, if you can see clearly, you can tell that sasuke's wings are just the back arms of his PS. Though sasuke's looks way more sinister than madara's , sorta like Indra's.


----------



## 1Person (May 14, 2014)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned this yet, but madara's perfect susano'o already had wings.

EDIT-ninja'd


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> Madara's PS has wings he just never needed use for them. Sasuke does, if you can see clearly, you can tell that sasuke's wings are just the back arms of his PS. Though sasuke's looks way more sinister than madara's , sorta like Indra's.



the top is a bit different, seems like an enhanced look of what indras was.perhaps Hagoromo's Yin power changed the susanoo a bit.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2014)

I like it to but I hope everyone else realizes PS always had wings. Madara never used them to fly though. 



Lelouch71 said:


> So Sasuke will have the Wing Zero in his gundam battle with Naruto





Sasuke using buster rifle to blow up the moon. Bring it on Kishi.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 14, 2014)

That thing was beautiful.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

On second look though it doesnt seem like Sasukes Susanoo was flying this chapter
shown that

It was jumping on the meteors. 

Maybe the wings cannot really fly,but instead just helps Susanoo jumps higher or something

And I cant help but notice that it isnt using Enton blade


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 14, 2014)

He is on his way of getting Rinnengan, so again mastering Perfect Susanoo is nothing surprising.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2014)

The scary thing is its agility. Like Holy Shit.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The scary thing is its agility. Like Holy Shit.



That's what I said earlier. The speed at which it moves given its sheer size is ridiculous.


----------



## darsuke790 (May 14, 2014)

that thing would be more badass if it were covered in enton armor


----------



## adeshina365 (May 14, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> On second look though it doesnt seem like Sasukes Susanoo was flying this chapter
> shown that
> 
> It was jumping on the meteors.
> ...



METEOR. DOUBLE METEOR. MADARA PS. PS SLASH. PS vs BARRIER. BARRIER vs TREE. TREE vs CTs. SASUKE PS vs CTs [REF]

The height that Sasuke achieved is impossible without flight.


----------



## Tonymbou (May 14, 2014)

I do wonder if the mountain-cutting slashes its an Susanno ability that will remain exclusive to Madara.

Sasuke doesn't seem to have it since he had to get close to cut the Chibakus.


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)

He had to have that "shockwave" cutting power to slash through the CTs. Madara's CTs are far bigger than the mountains he managed to cut through back when he was fighting the Gokage/ Hash.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

All sasuke gotta do is fuse his senjutsu chakra into it and make it black.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

They're the same swords. Of course they'd have that shockwave power.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

1Person said:


> Not sure if anyone's mentioned this yet, but madara's perfect susano'o already had wings.
> 
> EDIT-ninja'd



If you look closely you'll notice that was a second pair or arms, not wings.



Jak N Blak said:


> The scary thing is its agility. Like Holy Shit.



I always thought you hated Sasuke like any good Naruto fan. 


Or is it that the swag in this chapter transcends all barriers?


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)

Well that killed the "Susano'o users can't move" argument.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If you look closely you'll notice that was a second pair or arms, not wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were a second pair of arms, but they can be used as wings. If you look closely at Sasuke's PS wings then you'll see hands protruding out of them, which is the same 2nd pair of arms that Madara has that hold his swords sheathes.


----------



## Chaelius (May 14, 2014)

Those CT are much much bigger than the mountain Madara cut and if you compare the size of the swords with the meteors it's obvious Sasuke isn't physically cutting them to bits but using the same "shockwave" as Madara.


----------



## SaiST (May 14, 2014)

Welp, I'm disappointed that Sasuke's _"perfect"_ Susanoo didn't turn out to be a bit more unique.

I was looking foward to Bijuu-scale Enton shenanigans.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

It doesn't seem like any PS is unique bar the head. The rest of it is the same regardless of the user. Still, I don't see why Sasuke couldn't' manifest an enton weapon to use with his PS.


----------



## Fiiction (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke will use Enton with his PS, I don't see why not.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke didn't use enton all the time with his Susanoo even when he gained EMS.

He apparently judged that he doesn't need it to handle CT and it appears he was right.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke using a megazord and enton(a trump offense) while naruto is still in his "human" form would NOT be a good look for their rivalry.

Just gotta let this play out all the pieces will be there soon.


----------



## 1Person (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If you look closely you'll notice that was a second pair or arms, not wings


they're technically both, his wings have hands.


----------



## _Jac_ (May 14, 2014)

Whether it was wings or second pair of arms, it's still pretty badass.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sasuke using a megazord and enton(a trump offense) while naruto is still in his "human" form would NOT be a good look for their rivalry.
> 
> Just gotta let this play out all the pieces will be there soon.



Seems like the proper moment to pull it out since Madara is more dangerous than ever after recovering his eyes.

The bijuu chakra form becomes pointless with the bijuudama FRS.


----------



## Ƶero (May 14, 2014)

lol @ Sakura's reaction. You could drown a toddler in her panties.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Seems like the proper moment to pull it out since Madara is more dangerous than ever after recovering his eyes.
> 
> The bijuu chakra form becomes pointless with the bijuudama FRS.



Maybe next chapter sasuke will get some archery sniping feats with a giant enton bow since madara is like god know how many kilos away. I would welcome it and you would get your wish.

Well naruto could get on his ashura shit and start carrying multi bijuudama while combining with different elements(or make multiple bijuu sized truth seeking ball weapons if that's what they are). There are definitely routes kishi can take to still have the bijuu mode be useful despite bijuudama FRS being shown.


----------



## Tonymbou (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Seems like the proper moment to pull it out since Madara is more dangerous than ever after recovering his eyes.
> 
> The bijuu chakra form becomes pointless with the bijuudama FRS.



Naruto is doing just as much massive AOE-damage with 1 handed  Bijuudamas. The explosion radius of it is bigger than several Chibaku Tenseis --> which are the size of mountains.

It would be counter productive for him to go Mecha when can do that.

Besides, I'm thinking Kishi wants to keep Naruto a humanoid Jinchuuriki like Obito, with techniques that have extensive attack reach and leave the Mecha constructs to Sasuke.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sasuke using a megazord and enton(a trump offense) while naruto is still in his "human" form would NOT be a good look for their rivalry.
> 
> Just gotta let this play out all the pieces will be there soon.



Not really. Naruto is just using Nuclear attacks. Which he is showing he can do is Base or BM. Making bigger nukes still doesn't qualify as something that jumps tier levels at this point in my book. But I like the Team work shown in this. Between Naruto and Sasuke. That they both trusted each other to handle their shit on their own front. But i have a feeling that Madara isn't casting Mugen Tsukiyomi next chapter. Instead we will be getting another infinite genjutsu casted here.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sasuke using a megazord and enton(a trump offense) while naruto is still in his "human" form would NOT be a good look for their rivalry.
> 
> Just gotta let this play out all the pieces will be there soon.



Naruto didn't require a Megazord to take out a few Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Not really. Naruto is just using Nuclear attacks. Which he is showing he can do is Base or BM. Making bigger nukes still doesn't qualify as something that jumps tier levels at this point in my book. But I like the Team work shown in this. Between Naruto and Sasuke. That they both trusted each other to handle their shit on their own front. But i have a feeling that Madara isn't casting Mugen Tsukiyomi next chapter. Instead we will be getting another infinite genjutsu casted here.



It's impossible for them to jump tiers now they are at the top but i see what you are saying a nuke is a nuke. It's true once your "power reach a certain threshold anymore is just "ugh" but more AOE makes them harder to dodge(naruto's TBBRS is the biggest nuke to date). Anyway seeing as enton+PS are _seemingly_ his EMS type trump moves he just shouldn't throw them all out there unless his rinnegan got alot more hax to show.

Well yeah there teamwork has been good since they teamed up in the war they are something like kakashi and gai now if not better.

Hm? How would madara get screwed over now? Unless the shinju takes over and do something else MEP is where this is headed.

@klue true kishimoto really should have thought about that humanoid bijuudama more...unless naruto lacks a BM which seems impossible it really makes you wonder where naruto can go from here. I mean there are ways but damn.


----------



## Danzio (May 14, 2014)

I called this long ago ( a lot of people did, actually lol). 



Flying Susano representing tengu. Looked badass,too .


----------



## Godammit (May 14, 2014)

Doesn't Maadara's Susanoo has wings too.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Yep all PS have those "wing arms" he just didn't use them.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> METEOR. DOUBLE METEOR. MADARA PS. PS SLASH. PS vs BARRIER. BARRIER vs TREE. TREE vs CTs. SASUKE PS vs CTs [REF]
> 
> The height that Sasuke achieved is impossible without flight.



Then please explain the unnecessary landing if he can really fly.

Any height can be covered by jumping high enough. Your logic doesnt hold.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

It may be easier to tell with better scans, but those rather look like ornaments on Susano's wings than anything like hands.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Then please explain the unnecessary landing if he can really fly.
> 
> Any height can be covered by jumping high enough. Your logic doesnt hold.



oh god the memories....

this is the exact same thing people were saying about the CS2 form.

"he's just jumping, those hand wings can't fly!"


----------



## jacamo (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke just won this manga..... forever

an unsurpassable badass moment


----------



## MisterJB (May 14, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh god the memories....
> 
> this is the exact same thing people were saying about the CS2 form.
> 
> "he's just jumping, those hand wings can't fly!"



Ok, that's some serious memory.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke just won this manga..... forever
> 
> an unsurpassable badass moment



So i guess you think this is as good as it's gonna get for sasuke?


----------



## MisterJB (May 14, 2014)

jacamo said:


> Sasuke just won this manga..... forever
> 
> an unsurpassable badass moment


That is until Madara pulls out a Shinju-Powered Perfect Susanoo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 14, 2014)

Its next level is becoming a giant mech.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh god the memories....
> 
> this is the exact same thing people were saying about the CS2 form.
> 
> "he's just jumping, those hand wings can't fly!"



Yep I remember those days.


----------



## Njaa (May 14, 2014)

Looks pretty boss, plus i like the horns it has on its head that make it look like a crown.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 14, 2014)

All I see is a gray blob. as with the Susanno armored Kyuubi, I'm gonna have to wait for Viz to release the clean scans.
that said, Id love to see this version of Susanno layered over the Kyuubi.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh god the memories....
> 
> this is the exact same thing people were saying about the CS2 form.
> 
> "he's just jumping, those hand wings can't fly!"



Yup they couldnt


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 14, 2014)

Which makes his seem most complete.

​
Looks just like the Tengu in Nakano Shrine.




RAGING BONER said:


> oh god the memories....
> 
> this is the exact same thing people were saying about the CS2 form.
> 
> "he's just jumping, those hand wings can't fly!"



Actually on the subject of hand wings the panel that shows him jumping from rock to rock his PS looks like it has bat wings.


----------



## gaiver (May 14, 2014)

Rift said:


> Curse Seal is not supplementing that Susanoo. Its how Dai Tengu kami-state Susanoo is meant to look.



who said anything about it being supplemented? many members have speculated that sasuke's final susanoo would be complete with wings because of the fact that he has had them before. part of the whole soaring above, snake into a hawk theme. thanks for cheering!


----------



## Sieves (May 14, 2014)

Ƶero said:


> lol @ Sakura's reaction. You could drown a toddler in her panties.



........ i-it's a-amazing



to be fair, she took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## Omolara (May 14, 2014)

"Wonder if Sasuke even cares abou--- holy fuck that's amazing!!!"


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Yup they couldnt



Come on, man. It's Part 1 shit. 

this little shit who doesn't care for anyone.


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

Omolara said:


> "Wonder if Sasuke even cares abou--- holy fuck that's amazing!!!"



pretty much this is what happened lol


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (May 14, 2014)

*Sasuke's susano has wings?*

Are those wings on his susano? thats fucking badass


----------



## Bijuu Bomber (May 14, 2014)

Sasuke just gon' Mechazord levels of Susano'o.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2014)

i need better scans to appricuate them


----------



## Fiiction (May 14, 2014)

That CT by madara tho... Who would expect that.


----------



## Chaelius (May 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> i need better scans to appricuate them



 :ignoramus


----------



## SaiST (May 14, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Yup they couldnt


Re-read his bout with Deidara. He deliberately _"clipped"_ Sasuke's wings to prevent him from flying around. Later on, there were two instances in which we could actually *see* him flying.

Old news, guy.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 14, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Its next level is becoming a giant mech.



After that naruto will play polymerization to create kyuusanoo the flying samurai tengu ninja

Rain bijuu bomb enton\fuuton rasenshuriken pierced with susanoo arrows


Only to activate madara's trap card that goes in conjunction with his field card MT


----------



## Blu-ray (May 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


>



I waited patiently for a Red Bull joke, and you did not disappoint.:rofl


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Re-read his bout with Deidara. He deliberately _"clipped"_ Sasuke's wings to prevent him from flying around. Later on, there were two instances in which we could actually *see* him flying.
> 
> Old news, guy.



Yeah my bad I didnt remember it.

Still I wouldnt say that Sasukes Susanoo can fly until I see concrete proof that it can.

As of now,Id call it big jump


----------



## BlinkST (May 15, 2014)

Why be skeptical at this point?:ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2014)

arent wings kind of arms?


----------



## Jagger (May 15, 2014)

Motherfucking WINGS.

IT FUCKING FLIES.

HAVE YOU SEEN A SUSANO'O THAT FLIES?! NO, OF COURSE YOU HAVEN'T.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2014)

this argument is so fucking stupid 

"HEY CAN YOU SEE THOSE BIG ASS WINGS? YEAH THEY CANT FLY OK, THEY CANT FLY!"


----------



## dungsi27 (May 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Why be skeptical at this point?:ignoramus



Because I want to be a little bit more careful what I should consider fact about this.

Especially when we all expect Naruto vs Sasuke to happen


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2014)

i expect Naruto to fly because of that bijuu that has wings


i mean, didnt dat jinchuuriki fly with it? why not him

he also has dem balls, and if anything, he made a birdlike chakra construction when Neji died


we are getting to the skies with those two

also, even if Sasuke is using jumps and speed, its already technically a flight. Look at this height, he can use the momentum for anything.

He is doing it like batman at the very least


----------



## dungsi27 (May 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i expect Naruto to fly because of that bijuu that has wings
> 
> 
> i mean, didnt dat jinchuuriki fly with it? why not him
> ...


Is that Biju(I cant remember the name) a kind of insect? Those wings would look ugly as f*ck on Naruto.IF Kishi cares for character design I dont see Naruto flying anytime soon


Jeαnne said:


> we are getting to the skies with those two


Nah I think they will fight on the ground. That way we can see the landscape destruction


Jeαnne said:


> also, even if Sasuke is using jumps and speed, its already technically a flight. Look at this height, he can use the momentum for anything.
> 
> He is doing it like batman at the very least



Well yes I was thinking about something like batman.


----------



## BlinkST (May 15, 2014)

If he's only jumping, why does he have the wings open 

You can't glide when going up, only when going down.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 15, 2014)

He'd have to have some fucking insane super jump to jump from the ground to those meteors seeing as those meteors were high as fuck.


----------



## Csdabest (May 15, 2014)

Sasuke's Susano-o just needs Rocket boots now


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 16, 2014)

ℜai said:


> ishuhui scan was fucked up.



Where'd this scan come from? Looks much better than the MS and MP ones.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

Rai has a secret stash — holding out on us.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 16, 2014)

God damn.

ℜai just pulled a secret stash out of his ass?

Now that's what I'm talking about.

*Edit:*
It doesn't look like Sasuke's PS can fly. It was still jumping off boulders and shit. What's the use of wings if you can't fly?


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2014)

ℜai said:


> ishuhui scan was fucked up.


Yep, figured that was a bad cleanup.

Sasuke's Susanoo has additional horns, what seems to be hair, and the holes around it's mouth that are present on his and Indra's _"perfect"_ Susanoo.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 16, 2014)

ℜai said:


> ishuhui scan was fucked up.



Ah. Now I can enjoy it's full glory.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 16, 2014)

The new Susanoo looks cooler.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> He'd have to have some fucking insane super jump to jump from the ground to those meteors seeing as those meteors were high as fuck.


he flew... or else he can jump so high that its like fly


----------



## BlinkST (May 16, 2014)

Huh. Sasuke's mini Susano'o got an upgrade too..


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Huh. Sasuke's mini Susano'o got an upgrade too..



I wonder why.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2014)

i like how he has 4 horns now, even in the mini one

see that not even indra's had 4





BlinkST said:


> If he's only jumping, why does he have the wings open
> 
> You can't glide when going up, only when going down.


your logic basically explains it all 

jump up with the wings open would be counterproductive


----------

